# Masteron and Proviron question - are they largely the same thing?



## sfstud33 (Sep 26, 2012)

If you are taking masteron, should you think about Proviron? I had thought these two compounds were largely the same and there would be no benefit. But I'm open to suggestions on Proviron vs Masteron.


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought proviron for all intents and purposes, was more or less oral Mast?


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 26, 2012)

Msteron vs proviron the age-old question. Well, is does function as a light AI as well.  mast does not.


----------



## pirovoliko (Sep 26, 2012)

They are both DHT derivatives (one injectable and 1 oral obviously) but masteron is also anabolic whereas proviron is not.  So proviron wont add size, but will decrease estrogen (although not an anti e-) and increase free test, and help with libido.   Also considered a "safe" oral since its not a c-17 structure and without the liver toxicity typically associated with orals.  Also generally its said that mast is best run with low BF (8-10%), although Im sure its has its effects if your BF is a bit higher,

Im taking proviron now @ 50mg/day with my test and have only heard good things about the combination.  Bit early to tell of any direct effects attributable to the proviron alone.  Also still have an Ai on hand if necessary, as proviron is not a substitute for an AI despite its anti e- properties.  

So while Im not sure if youd gain anything extra running the proviron with mast as Ive never run mast, Im pretty sure it cant hurt.  I know lots of experienced users of the combo swear by it, particularly during cuts andpre contest.


----------



## sfstud33 (Sep 26, 2012)

Awesome - Then i'll add it to my order for this month!


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 26, 2012)

Superman said:


> I thought proviron for all intents and purposes, was more or less oral Mast?



That is a very simple but good way to think of it.


----------



## 63Vette (Sep 26, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well is does function as a light light AI as well.  mast does not.



Actually, "Masteron may interact with the aromatase enzymes to inhibit aromatization of other steroids into estrogen, and may additionally interact with estrogen (as a "blocker" of sorts) at the receptor site. (4)(5) This is how it helps to combat breast cancer, obviously, but this could also be part of the reason that Masteron is considered a "cutting" or "Pre-contest" drug. Masteron may actually be very useful for combating estrogenic/progesteronic side effects ..."


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 27, 2012)

I've taken them together and don't notice much of a difference when I stopped the proviron


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Sep 27, 2012)

I love both,i use masteron with every cycle,and sometimes i run proviron at 50mg/day with my TRT dose excellent for libido


----------



## Santaklaus (Sep 30, 2012)

I love running them together... I'm starting a cycle soon of Test, Mast and proviron... may throw in some tren if I'm really feeling saucey.. I don't notice the insane libido when running just mast... guess that's mainly from the provi


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 30, 2012)

gymrat827 said:


> well is does function as a light light AI as well.  mast does not.



You might have this backwards Mast will act like an AI!


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 30, 2012)

I never come off Masteron and currently on a Test Mast Var cycle

Mast is actually the tame Tren!

It dose all what tren will but to a lesser degree, aggression and strength!

Proviron will not give the same sexual effect either, both will but Mast by far blows proviron away. 

Mast is even less harsh as it is an inject!


----------



## 69nites (Sep 30, 2012)

SFGiants said:


> I never come off Masteron and currently on a Test Mast Var cycle
> 
> Mast is actually the tame Tren!
> 
> ...



As far as libido effect I can't tell the difference.


----------



## SFGiants (Sep 30, 2012)

For me Mast is all I need when I am cruising Test but when I blast I still need to add Aromasin.


----------



## Tilltheend (Sep 30, 2012)

I always heard that Proviron was oral Masteron.


----------



## Santaklaus (Oct 4, 2012)

I get a hell of  a lot hornier on Provi than I do on Mast.. But I love them both.  I can definitely tell the difference.  I don't believe they are as similar as everyone thinks.  I get more lean Mass with Mast and I seem to get leaner, more vascular and harder with Provi.  And like I mentioned before, provi increases my libido much much more than mast.  I do love them together in a stack.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 20, 2012)

I was wondering this too. ^^^^ Can you run say Mast E for a whole 14-15 weeks safely? I'd like to try some Mast since its one compound I've never tried and it sounds very interesting. Just curious how long you can rock Mast safely and if it would be a good idea to throw in with a winter bulk.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 20, 2012)

I think mast is safe  to run for 14 weeks...and can be a great addition to a bulk cycle, but not as the primary compound...dosages between 400-600mg/week seem to be the norm, although Ive read here on another thread some guys only see results around and above 800.  Like anything else, have to try it and find your sweet spot.


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 20, 2012)

I might give it a go at 400mgs a week mixed in with a bulk cycle of Npp & Tpp. I'm already lean and sittin at 8%bf so I figure it should make for an interesting bulk.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 11, 2022)

Mast can allegedly exacerbate male patterned baldness if you are susceptible. Mast also allegedly causes prostate enlargement which you might detect in the form of having to wake 4x per night to take a p1ss. 

In my experience (have blasted as high as 500 mg and cruised with as low as 200 mg) Mast did neither of these things. Got more vascular, got some added strength, libido and an overall "alpha". 

The description of mast being a "tame Tren" resonates with me. 

I'm a fan. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## Gadawg (Jan 11, 2022)

Wish I could try masteron but I shed hair on just test


----------

